# Angeln mit Mehlwürmern



## strawinski (18. September 2009)

hat schonmal einer von euch erfahrung mit Mehlwürmern auf Friedfische wie Schleien, Karpfen etc. oder Barsch, AAl gemacht?


----------



## Nobbi 78 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

Hallo,
Ich hab auch schon mit Mehlwürmern geangelt, aber nur mässig Erfolge gehabt.
Paar Rotaugen und nen kleinen Barsch drauf gefangen.
Meiner Meinung taugen die Viecher nur am Forellenteich!


----------



## strawinski (18. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

das klingt schon mal gut,villeicht kennen die fische sowas nicht?


----------



## Atzmann (18. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

Selten Biss mit Mehlwürmer..beste für Aal is Tauwurm,,oder Bienenmaden


----------



## Koalabaer (18. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*



strawinski schrieb:


> das klingt schon mal gut,villeicht kennen die fische sowas nicht?



das muß nicht unbedingt ein Vorteil sein |supergri
ganz im Gegenteil |supergri


----------



## strawinski (18. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

stimmt schon, die können es auch einfach links liegenlassen


----------



## derNershofer (21. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

wäre interesannt 
die gibt es im zoogeschäft da muss ich nichzt so weit fahren


----------



## BARSCH123 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

mein tipp lass es sein die taugen echt NUR am forellen(puff)teich


----------



## strawinski (21. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

jetzt komm ich echt ins grübeln....nur ist wurm nicht gleich wurm?


----------



## Andal (22. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

Die krepieren doch schon, wenn sie Wasser nur von weitem sehen. Untauglich!


----------



## andyblub (22. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

Hab die früher am Rhein verwendet, um Rotaugen zu fangen. Ein fängiger Mix war Mehlwurm/Mais...aber im Nachhinein stellte ich fest, es lag wohl eher am Mais denn nur auf Mehlwurm ging nix!

Habe die auch gekauft weil wir 1x die Woche zur Zoohandlung fuhren und sie es dort günstig gab und die Verkäuferin meinte, man könnte damit auch angeln. Kann sie also auch nicht empfehlen.


----------



## strawinski (22. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

ok, danke Leute, dann werde ich es lassen und der alten Tradition folgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

Ich halte Bienenmaden für besser


----------



## dc1981 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

versucht es doch mal mit Zophobas.
sind größer und stabieler als mehlwürmer


----------



## the-big-o (22. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

also wenn das Originalgröße ist sind das wohl die neuen Topköder auf Waller :vik:


----------



## grazy04 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

kann man das Bild kleiner machen ?? Da bekommt man ja Angst |supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## strawinski (23. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

was sind denn zopohobas?


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (24. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

Das kann  ich dir sagen .
Zophobas sind die Larven des Schwarzkäfers Zophobas werden im Handel manchmal als Riesenmehlwürmer bezeichnet als allerdings recht schwachsinnig ist da sich die Tiere vorwiegend von Weißfaulem Holz ernähren.
Zophobas werden meistens als Futter für Größere Reptilien,Schildkröten etc angeboten, sind allerdings sehr fetthaltig.
Dazu haben die dinger ordentliche Mandibeln also wenn ihrs ausprobiert Kopf zerdrücken oder ganz lassen.
EIn freund von mir meinte die werden einfach zu leicht vom Haken gezogen weil denen ihr Chitinpanzer zu schnell reißt ist also an sich nur ne riesensauerrei und Teuer sind die dinger auch etwa 4,50 kosten bei mir 10 stück.
Also besser nur als Reptifutter benutzen.
Lg chris


----------



## strawinski (24. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

na @Repti....das war mal ne richtige zoologische Ausführung. klasse! also sollte man mal unter den futtertieren weiter suchen.


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (25. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

Jap, hab hier im Forum gelesen dass Waller auf Grillen stehn... werde das testen sobald ich meinen Schein habe.
Desweiteren kannste ja mal verschiedene Schaben benutzen am besten ne Packung mit Männchen(Flügel)nehmen .
Dann sieht des ding für die Fische aus wien runter gefallener Käfer.
Und die Flügel sind auch recht ich sag mal Transparent im Wasser und sinken nicht.
Allersdings wenn du sowas Probieren möchtest such lieber im internet im Zoohandel kosten die meistens ab 4,50 Aufwärts für 10 Stück deswegen Züchte ich meine selbst.
Ansonsten kannste es noch mit Rosenkäferlarven Probieren oder Heimischen Junikäferlarven.
Züchte ich ürbigens auch selbst für meinen Eigenverbrauch bzw bin dabei mir nen Zuchtstamm aufzubauen.
Derzeit 70 Larven damals 8 Käfer.
Also wie gesagt teste einfach mal alles aus was du im Laden siehst.
Lg chrris


----------



## strawinski (25. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

@epti...scheinbar bist ein Amphibienliebhaber und wir werden dich als Vorreiter ausloben, alle möglichen und unmöglichen Testobjekte unter Wasser zu prüfen...Würde mich jedenfalls auch mal persönlich interessieren ob solche Dinge funktionieren. Grillen unter Wasser. Oder Schaben, klein, große, egal, umsonst gehen ja die Fische gegen abend oder nachdem regen nicht ans ufer oder zwischen den seerosen auf Nahrungssuche....testen,testen und bitte deine bericht hier reinstellen


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (25. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

Klar kann ich machen muss allerdings wie gesagt erstmal angelschein machen.^^
Allerdings kann ich wenn ich wieder in Italien bin und das Hotel wieder schabenverseucht ist schonmal kleine Blatella germanica's als Köder versuchen 
Aber sonst ja versuch ich mal alles durch was meine Tiere so zu fressen kriegen.
Bei den Schaben wirds Interresant... Ich züchte  nämlich Wald,-Schoko,-Fauch und Totenkopfschaben.
Das sind sozusagen die verschiedenen Größen.
Ich währe auch nich sauer wenn mehrere sowas mal Testen kann ja an jedem Gewässer anderst sein.
Also ich werde dann am Rhein und am Neckar angeln.
Ihr könnt dann ja mit den Postings anfangen.
Lg Chris


----------



## strawinski (25. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

mach dir keine sorgen um den angelschein. ist ein volkssport, da fällt keiner durch...also die methoden des anges lernst ja da..wenn man ne grosse schabe unter wasser anbietet (mit Gewicht,natürlich) und dan diess an ner schilfkante entlangzieht, könnte es passieren, das da ein schöner hecht oder zander oder schleie draufgeht.....


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

ein Freund von mir hat schonmal nen Karpfen drauf gefangen


----------



## Matt Hayes (25. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

Hi,

hinsichtlich des Themas Mehlwurm muss ich den bisherigen Statements ein wenig wiedersprechen.
Ich habe bisher gute Erfahrungen mit Mehlwurm gemacht.
Habe zahlreiche Barsche und Rotaugen und sogar einmal einen 2Pfund Karpfen damit überlisten können.

Meiner Meinung nach eignen sich normale Würmer oder Maden aber nachwievor viel besser und sind billiger.

MfG


----------



## Drop Shot (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

Servus,

den Schein schafst Du Sicher und die Sache mit den Mehlwürmern muß ich auch mal ammeinem Stammgewässer Testen

Petri Heil

ibrigenz wer rechts- oder linksschreibfähler findet derf se gern BEHALDEN


----------



## nibbler001 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

4,50€ für 10 Zophobas?

Ich zahle 1,90€ für gut 40-60 Stück, werden hier als Morio's verkauft.

Erfahrungen am Puff bisher sehr sehr gut.


----------



## kai_1991 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Mehlwürmern*

Servus,

Habe selbst auch nur Forellen mit Mehlwurm gefangen. Aber habe schon gesehen wie ein Grasskarpfen mit Mehlwurm gefanngen wurde


----------

